# Good places for hardscape stone?



## Lutefisk (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi everyone--apologies if this is posted somewhere already and I didn't find it, but where do you go for stone to put in your aquariums? Are there any landscape supply stores or other type places that have interesting stones at less than the ~$6/lb prices at LFS? I don't have monster-sized tanks, so I'm not really looking for boulders, but I'm a bit leery of breaking the bank on ADA brand ryuoh stone until I'm convinced there aren't other good options out there. I have a bit of Texada limestone in one tank that I think works quite well.


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

NW landscape and stone supply in Burnaby is a good place to check out. They frequently see aquarium people scoping out there rocks for aquariums so they are used to us weirdo's pick and choosing certain rocks.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

+3 NW landscape


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

+4 NW landscape


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

+5 for NW Landscape. I'm lucky to live just up the hill from them.


----------



## Lutefisk (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, everyone! Looks like I'll plan to check it out next time I go to Burnaby.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Also NW landscape. I have used their product for awhile. There are a few guidelines. Nothing that looks "rusty" and various porous rocks may change the chemistry (you may want it to). There are a number of quick "tests" that you can do to determine the make-up of the rock. Check online


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

Here's a bump to an old thread, how are the prices at northwest. Is it still the best place to go?

Cheers, Derek


----------



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

+6 NW Landscape Supply. For smooth rounded rocks, streams and rivers are good. Your own or a friend's back yard. I dug up quite a few rocks while planting shrubs. As above, nothing with red (iron). You can pour vinegar on the rock; if it fizzes, it's no good.


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

Whoa. Thanks for this suggestion guys. They're literally about 5 minutes away from me


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nw landscape is cheap as the rocks are priced for landscaping and not aquascaping. So you are taking cents per pound instead of dollars per pound.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

I've gone in there a few times to pick up 1 or 2 oddball stones. Once they just waved me away - "take it, on the house". The next time they tried to wave me off again but Insisted on pay the $0.42/pound for my 1.5 pound stone.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

+10 NW Landscape. Most rocks are cheap .40 lbs or less. And as mentioned they are nice and friendly there


----------

